# Best way to clean a snowblower body (spay and wipe)



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Snowblowers that had ben sitting for a long time or not being cleaned regularly tend to get dirt/grease or other spot marks on them, what is the beat way to remove them without using a power washer. Let say using a spray and wipe method. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Palmolive dishsoap and a hose.:tongue4::tongue4::tongue4::tongue4:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm sure others will disagree but I'd *never* use a power washer on a snowblower! IMHO there's too much potential to get water in places where it shouldn't be... inside the tractor housing, in the gearbox, under loose paint or powdercoat.

If the machine was really greasy or dirty I might actually use Dow bathroom cleaner aka "scrubbing bubbles". It's not really harsh like Gunk, but does a good job of loosing dirt and grease.

If the machine is not that dirty I might use hand dish detergent like powershift suggested, or car-washing soap.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

simple green/water mix. hand wash with 3m sided sponge. Once grease and dirt are removed, repeat with fresh clear water. Dry with micro fiber cloth...


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Gasoline and a scrubby $2.15/gal. at Costco. Followed by Purple Power $5/gal at Walmart.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Mean Green it than warm soap and water & you can still take a garden hose to it but it should be cleaned before you do your pre winter checks and before you spray all the cables ect.. do all this before the snow hits/


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Light film, I'd use something citrus base.
Medium muck - maybe the same, and just let it dwell.

Anything much more, out comes APC. Spray, let it dwell, agitate.

Between dwell time and agitation, most of anything should rinse clean under soft water hose..

Straight up grease/dirt, time is $, so out comes the solvents, then a quick rinse....and then either citrius or APC. Pick your poison


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

E350 said:


> Gasoline and a scrubby $2.15/gal. at Costco. Followed by Purple Power $5/gal at Walmart.


I understand fully, I used to mix dry Tide with gasoline when I was a kid and it cut grease like nothing else I've ever tried. But only out of luck my parents house is still standing as back then I had no idea how easy it was to light gas vapor on fire.

Don't use gasoline for any cleaning. It's just too dangerous and you never know where you might get a source of ignition and burn down not only the thing you're cleaning but possibly the garage or even yourself.
Just pick up a can of engine cleaner at Walmart or an auto parts store and use that or Diesel. The problem with gas is the vapor will run along the ground and it's invisible. It can be ignited by something a number of feet away and travel back.

I'd also recommend not using a pressure washer and just gently scrubbing it and wiping it off as many times as necessary. If you do choose to use a pressure washer try to do it on a warm sunny day, use air to blow it off, run the engine for a bit and start lubing everything back up.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The problem with gas is the vapor will run along the ground and it's invisible. It can be ignited by something a number of feet away and travel back.


So, during the Summer of my 11th year I was working at the local softwater company and while I was filling tanks to load on the delivery truck it suddently started and roared out of the building. Next thing all I saw was orange and red flames, but I knew where the overhead door was and ran. The secretary said my boots were on fire.

Apparently, the automatic shutoff nozzle had failed to stop filling the truck and the gasoline vapor on the floor, not the liquid, ran along the ground 25 feet or so under the tenant partition to the pilot light in the gas water heater next door. 

I had just finished painting the tanks and all the galvanized lines with the appropriate colors to designate evacuation and fill, as well as the front of the building.

The rest of that Summer when I wasn't out riding in the truck doing softwater tank deliveries, I repainted everything again. Woodland can get hot in the Summer, in excess of 100F, so I wasn't pleased.

Not only do I do my I suggested cleaning outside, but I also never have the fuel container anywhere close to where I am cleaning. 

So, I am kinda aware of the danger, but even I should probably rethink my solvent suggestion.

So, unless you have a similar experience in your past, best to take *Kiss4aFrog's* advice and stay away from the gasoline... 


* I guess the quick action of our route driver saved my life. Not even one hair on me got so much as a singe, but I did have to buy new boots.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i usually have a bottle of s100 motorcycle cleaner on hand for the greasy stuff other wise what ever soap is in the garage for the tintops will do for the snowblowers too and no power washing either


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i usually have a bottle of s100 motorcycle cleaner


Forgot all about that stuff. Used to use that on my bike.

That would be great for streaks of oil/grease on a blower.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you all for the sugestions.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I use mineral spirits with a 2" paint brush to scrub off old oil/dirt residue from machines, works like a charm. Works same as gasoline but just gives you added time and doesnt fume away in minutes.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I do miss having a garden hose available in the winter to rinse off stuff after a good scrubbing with the variety of degreasers, detergents itc.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

You can always fill a bucket or watering can with warm water indoors and use that to finish the deed.

I use a soaked towel with a little orange dish soap on it, then rinse the towel and wipe down again. Cuts grease pretty good.

Scot blue paper shop towels with a sprinkling of lacquer thinner for the stuff that resists the above mentioned.


----------

